# [RPG] You are your avatar!



## FireGrey (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok I kind of stole this off Minecraft Forums but n o big deal.
And this is a Role-Playing Forum game where your character is your avatar.
The only rules are:
1. No controlling what other people do, ie: I hit Vulpes and he runs away.
2. No god-like powers, (this includes Jesus, God, Haruhi, Magikarp, etc...)
3. Normal GBAtemp rules.
Have fun


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 7, 2011)

So i am one of the greatest fucking Pokeman trolls ever eh?
SORRY BRO GOTTA FIGHT YOU BEFORE YOU CAN CHECK IN THE POKEMANS CENTER


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 7, 2011)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> So i am one of the greatest fucking Pokeman trolls ever eh?
> SORRY BRO GOTTA FIGHT YOU BEFORE YOU CAN CHECK IN THE POKEMANS CENTER


But i gotta heal mah turtwig!


----------



## Veho (Oct 7, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dog talks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Tell me who to kill


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

hmmm... i guess i'm just listenin' to some music.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 7, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kill narayan and give her MP3 player to me!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Ehehehehe ahahahaha

MUAHAHAHAHAHA~~~!!!!

Get ready 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




FOR CUPCAKES!!!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: try








ps. i actually planned this to be my sig but, meh.


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 7, 2011)

I"m in the cyber world so I guess I"m powerless to attack.

*Posts merged*

I"m in the cyber world so I guess I"m powerless to attack.


----------



## mameks (Oct 7, 2011)

*reads and ignores all of your idiocy*


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 7, 2011)

*I go shopping in a pokemon village* :T
lala~


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

*goes insane for not being in 27 episodes in a row...*


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh hey a pony wonder if I can ride it =s


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 7, 2011)

SORRY BRO TO BUSY BUTTING IN WHEN YER POKEMANS ARE KO'D AND YOU GOT A LVL 1 RATTATA LEFT
LETS FIGHT!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

YOU SHALL NOT RIDE US.

Also, I swear, this isn't a costume! I'm actually Celestia...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

but...but...i thought this was a pony ride...


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 7, 2011)

I want to ride though, I can give you plenty of nommy seeds ._.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

:3
*squee*


----------



## wasim (Oct 7, 2011)

cool i'm Deadmau5 !



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Kill narayan and give *her* MP3 player to me!


LOL


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 7, 2011)

*holds out seeds for the man inside of the pretty pony costume* :3


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 7, 2011)

why wub woo~


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

I wonder if seeds can help the taste of my "cupcakes" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





;


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> I wonder if seeds can help the taste of my "cupcakes"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it does, now let us ride you.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okie doki loki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YOU'RE ALL GOING TO HELP ME MAKE CUPCAKES


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 7, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't give me your cupcakes, i WILL hunt and kill you!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


says the cute puppy.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like someone just volunteered to help me make "cupcakes" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't worry, you will be sweet in no time


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 7, 2011)

its a trap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they need flower for their cupcakes!!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> its a trap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they do?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 7, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 wazzat?! a cup of sour?! well lemons sure are sour


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 7, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even worse baked bads!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 7, 2011)

So many possible immature innuendos...
MUST
RESIST
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
[youtube]5MCExpXou3k[/youtube]


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 7, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like sour though


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 7, 2011)

*looking at these weaklings*


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 7, 2011)

...


----------



## mameks (Oct 7, 2011)

This got popular fast


----------



## Narayan (Oct 7, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> This got popular fast


people were bored.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## FireGrey (Oct 7, 2011)

mthrnite said:
			
		

>


It's kk


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 7, 2011)

4-leaf-clover said:
			
		

> ...


----------



## alidsl (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm just dancin Leik a trollzor


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 7, 2011)

"Etna! Get me that cupcake!!!!!"


----------



## machomuu (Oct 7, 2011)

*Sips coffee*


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 7, 2011)

Left 4 Dead 3.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Oct 7, 2011)

....


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 7, 2011)

so cold ;_;


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 7, 2011)

*hugs* may the petals warm you @[email protected]


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 7, 2011)

WHAT AM I?! AAAAHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 8, 2011)

lol, I have no Idea what is happening...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 8, 2011)

Epic Sonikku, how are you today?


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 8, 2011)

well shit my profile picture is now my avvy... LOOK AWAY


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 8, 2011)

I am still crazy


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 8, 2011)

mine is fixed back to my little flower poke


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 8, 2011)

whats this?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 8, 2011)

Guess you're pretty much fucked now...


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 8, 2011)

I am invisible, fuck year.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

You like bananas? No..? THAT'S GOOD, CUZ YOU AIN'T FINDIN' ANY BANANAS...
ON THE MOOOOOOOOOON!!!

*nothing happens*
Fuck.


----------



## Splych (Oct 8, 2011)

oh lookie snow !


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 8, 2011)

*stare*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 8, 2011)

I am a wii, come play with me so I can show you the true power of Nintendo's greatness.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 8, 2011)

lol where is my bike


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 8, 2011)

*walks in*

Hai there


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 8, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> *walks in*
> 
> Hai there


Mom! 

Where Daddy at? ;_;


----------



## haflore (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi doods! What's up?


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm a ghost now apparently.

oooooOOOOOOooooooOOOOOOOooooooOOOOOOOO

Scared yet?


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 9, 2011)

furry and a ghost? well at least you can't pee on the flowers


----------



## alidsl (Oct 9, 2011)

Y U NO DANCE AVATAR?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes...this pleases Celestia.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 9, 2011)

alidsl said:


> Y U NO DANCE AVATAR?



There's only one frame in that gif..... I opened it in my Gif editor, there's only one frame. Try remaking then reuploading.


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 9, 2011)

*casts firagaga*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 9, 2011)

Kweh!


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Wait...Am I the furry?!


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

haflore said:


> Wait...Am I the furry?!


No, you're an explosive.


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

machomuu said:


> haflore said:
> 
> 
> > Wait...Am I the furry?!
> ...


That's what I thought! Who's the furry then?


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

machomuu said:


> haflore said:
> 
> 
> > Wait...Am I the furry?!
> ...


fix'd


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > haflore said:
> ...


Prinnies can't kill themselves via explosion.


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

machomuu said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...


Or can I...?


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

machomuu said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...


That doesn't mean they can't kill themselves ;_;


----------



## Midna (Oct 9, 2011)

Well _I'm _a furry.
Edit: What the hell why is my ava showing as me in a Fawkes mask and suspenders?


----------



## haflore (Oct 9, 2011)

Midna said:


> Well _I'm _a furry.
> Edit: What the hell why is my ava showing as me in a Fawkes mask and suspenders?


Because they have a unified profile pic/avatar now. Whatever your profile pic was before the change, will be your avatar until you change it.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

Midna said:


> Edit: What the hell why is my ava showing as me in a Fawkes mask and suspenders?


They merged avatars and profile pics.  So your avatar now becomes what your profile picture was.


----------



## Midna (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, fixed


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 9, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > *walks in*
> ...



Oh he wont be around no more, quite sad when you think about it...


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Chikaku-chan said:
> ...


Don't worry mom! Imma go get him!

----------------
10 years latter

Narrator: After years of training to become a hunter like her dad, Ushio has invaded the underworld in an attempt to save Tomoya from the hands of the Dark Lord. Using her Magical Stick, she has defeated darkness and saved her dad, along with the world from chaos. Now she is deemed as the King Queen of Pirates!


----------



## DJ91990 (Oct 9, 2011)

*A massive explosion occurs, then a figure appears from the smoke*
DJ: Did ya miss me?
Me and my pal Zoro are gonna kick *** and chew bubble gum, *and we're all out of gum!*


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 9, 2011)

Wonderful. D:


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 9, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...



I fixed it there Princess.
But I have bad news, that wasnt daddy.
I dunno who your daddy is.
DUN DUN DUUUUUU


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Chikaku-chan said:
> ...


O:


----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 9, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


*Lucifer666* walks in.
Son!


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 9, 2011)

*continues being sex in a butt*


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

Lucifer666 said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Chikaku-chan said:
> ...


oooooh stick guy.

*breaks Lucifer666 in half*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Lucifer666 said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


Does someone need to be sent to the moon?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 9, 2011)

Crawls using arms to legs, pulls out glue stick from pocket, glues halves back together.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi guys. *No change from real life*


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

so now, i'm a cat...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 9, 2011)

Do not send her to the moon
Send Lucifer666 to the moon
He is an IMPOSTER


----------



## Evo.lve (Oct 9, 2011)

Reshiram uses Blaze Burn.

It's super effective!

Everyone else playing is dead. I win.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

chichu!!! paary said that you have a surprise for him and not tell me??


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 9, 2011)

Felix's Sol Blade is shining! Meggido!! The Temp takes 2036 damage!!


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 9, 2011)

Narayan said:


> so now, i'm a cat...


That means you are my mortal enemy.
But it's all good.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > so now, i'm a cat...
> ...


yeah, i'm now a cowgirl.

no milking!


----------



## redact (Oct 9, 2011)

well my avatar is me so... i am me?


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 9, 2011)

Remember.
El Psy Congroo.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 9, 2011)

Narayan said:


> chichu!!! paary said that you have a surprise for him and not tell me??



Yeah, Im sorry. You havnt talked to me on skype. I still  you Nara-sama


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Oct 9, 2011)

Welcome to Embuya...
...uh...
...I was holding a bowl, so I serve raamen?

(OOC: What happens if you, for some reason, change your avatar?)


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 9, 2011)

Narayan said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


But I want to milk


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 9, 2011)

Narayan said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


"Etna! Give me some of her milk to go with my cupcake!!!"


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

you're too young.
both of you.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm 1316!!!  Errr.... If you won't give me the milk, I'll take it by force!!!.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> I'm 1316!!!  Errr.... If you won't give me the milk, I'll take it by force!!!.


Focus Punch!


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 9, 2011)

Narayan said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 1316!!!  Errr.... If you won't give me the milk, I'll take it by force!!!.
> ...


*Milks Narayan during sleep*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

UuhehehehahAHAHAHAHA 
Milk goes nicely with baked bad "cupcakes"
uhahahAHAEHHEHEHE must remember to eat them to avoid being suspected


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 9, 2011)

Narayan said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 1316!!!  Errr.... If you won't give me the milk, I'll take it by force!!!.
> ...



Hey! What did you do that for? All I want is your milk! Errr!!!
Now I have to get serious.
HAHAAHHAAHAAH!

Meteor impact!!!



FrozenIndignation said:


> UuhehehehahAHAHAHAHA
> Milk goes nicely with baked bad "cupcakes"
> uhahahAHAEHHEHEHE must remember to eat them to avoid being suspected


Hey you,Prinny, come test these cupcakes.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 9, 2011)

This milk is SOOOOOOOOOOO good


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > UuhehehehahAHAHAHAHA
> ...


Prinny? eheahaha, now that you know my terrible secret you shall be made to suffer!!!

COME FORTH, GREAT PRINGER Z!!!!!


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 9, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> This milk is SOOOOOOOOOOO good


*Steal some.

Yeah, you are right! I think I drink some with cookies instead of cupcakes.

*Annoy FrozenIndignation while eating cookies and enjoying the milk.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

D: i feel so violated!!


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 9, 2011)

Narayan said:


> D: i feel so violated!!


It makes the milk that much sweeter


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 9, 2011)

Narayan said:


> D: i feel so violated!!


Oh, didn't be such a crybaby. If it makes you feel better,I'll say this is the best milk I ever had!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

but...you...you milked me, and drank my milk.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 9, 2011)

Narayan said:


> but...you...you milked me, and drank my milk.


Yeah, we did


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

you even made a sig!!


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 9, 2011)

Narayan said:


> you even made a sig!!


It'll be the new TempFad


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

EHEEHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 9, 2011)

*Causally get some more milk from the source. 
*Get more cookies.

So full!!!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> *Causally get some more milk from the source.









iiieee!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Hmm... how would the upper class go insane?

I say, EHEHAhAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## rashef (Oct 9, 2011)

Enters, sees what's happening, makes a face....


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 9, 2011)

1. Milk Narayan
2. Collect her tears


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 9, 2011)

*Stands in front of narayan*
You want Nara-sama
You have to get past me and my Dango's
Im sorry Nara-sama I was distracted.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 9, 2011)

*BrightNeko has run away from the battle*


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 9, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> *Stands in front of narayan*
> You want Nara-sama
> You have to get past me and my Dango's
> Im sorry Nara-sama I was distracted.


Looks like I will have to milk you both!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 9, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > *Stands in front of narayan*
> ...



Im not a cow... wait... THATS DISGUSTING
*kicks firegrey in the balls*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

I say, whatever is the going on within this fine humble thread?!
EHEHAHahAHAHAHA


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 9, 2011)

Chikaku-chan said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Chikaku-chan said:
> ...


oww that hurts


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 9, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> I say, whatever is the going on within this fine humble thread?!
> EHEHAHahAHAHAHA



You encounter a wild pony what do you do?

>Run	                       Run

Run	                         Run


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 9, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Chikaku-chan said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...



Yeah Now leave my Nara-sama alone or Ill throw him at you
*Points at blue Dango*


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnA6tb95DI0&feature=related


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


>


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> >



for a moment there i was worried it was something nsfw. fortunately it wasn't.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 9, 2011)

"Listen up!
Let's say you drink too much strawberry milk, and have to use the bathroom in the middle of the night.
But it's cold outside your bed.
You don't want to get up, but the urge to urinate is just too strong!
You make up your mind to go!
You run to the bathroom, stand in front of the toilet, and let loose!
You think that all your life has led to this moment!
But then you realize!
It isn't the bathroom, you're still in bed!
That feeling of lukewarm wetness spreads like wildfire!
But you don't stop! You can't stop!
That's what I'm talking about!
THAT'S THE TRUTH OF THE STRAWBERRY MILK!
DO YOU GET IT!?"


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2011)

tigris used *sunbathe*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

It's not effective against robots.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 9, 2011)

doki doki @[email protected]


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

CANNOT COMPUTE THE PHRASE 'DOKI DOKI'. SPEAK ABOUT SOMETHING ELSE.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

I dare say, might I perchance trouble someone for eye drops?


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 9, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> CANNOT COMPUTE THE PHRASE 'DOKI DOKI'. SPEAK ABOUT SOMETHING ELSE.




- ドキドキドキ -


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> CANNOT COMPUTE THE PHRASE 'DOKI DOKI'. SPEAK ABOUT SOMETHING ELSE.


moo?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

ANALYZING THE PHRASE 'MOO'.
PROCESSING...
CONCLUSION...'GOT UDDERS?'


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 9, 2011)

*runs off with Narayan to a dungeon** we must defeat what is messing with the time stream D:*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

*adjusts monocle*

*snipes the role of anti-hero*


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 9, 2011)

BUT THERE IS NO MONOCLE


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

There is no spoon?


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 9, 2011)

there is no pony! its all men in costumes!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

This is not a costume... or at least i HOPE its not a costume...


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 9, 2011)

there is a zipper on the back *pulls it down to find a man in green with brown hair* =o


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

DIE PONY YOU DON'T BELONG TO THIS WORLD!
IT'S NOT MY FAULT THAT BRONYS HAVE GIVING ME FLESH, I PAY TRIBUTE TO MAGIC


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

*pulls another zipper to reveal another pony*


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2011)

tigris used *annhilate pony with cannon*
It was super effective!
tigris used *magic shield*


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 9, 2011)

*pulls a zipper on that pony to find  a white haired fellow with a scar on his face* o-o HOW MANY ZIPPERS!?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

YOU AVATARS ARE NOT MAKING SENSE!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> *pulls a zipper on that pony to find  a white haired fellow with a scar on his face* o-o HOW MANY ZIPPERS!?








*pulls another zipper*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Pulls another zipper* DUDLEY MOORE?!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh god..


FrozenIndignation said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > *pulls a zipper on that pony to find  a white haired fellow with a scar on his face* o-o HOW MANY ZIPPERS!?
> ...



*pulls down the next one finding a purple haired man that is nearly albino* o____O GET HIM SOME SUN!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

*pulls zipper*
... 

You do not wanna know what I just saw.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Whats with everyone pulling my zippers?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't know...
*pulls another zipper*

...

...
...Okay...that's the last zipper I will ever pull...


----------



## Ace (Oct 9, 2011)

♫♫♫♫PISSSSSS!!! PISSSSSSSINNG THE INVERSED RAINBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWW!♫♫♫♫♫♫♫♫


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

WAIT WHAT ARE YOU DOING!? *evades* KEEP AWAY FROM YOU PONYBAG!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

PISS INVERTED RAINBOWS, BETTER DRINK MY OWN PISS. ;O;


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 9, 2011)

liligant u-u *sits on frozen*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

DOES NOT COMPUTE WITH STUPIDITY! *Punches Brightneko* YOU HAVE STARTED ALL OF THIS!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)

All of you are sitting on me...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> liligant u-u *sits on frozen*


*endures*


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 9, 2011)

let us get back to the farm frozen u-u *pats rump*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok neko~


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

YOU PATTING A PONY ON ITS BUTT!! I'M SENSING LEVELS OF BRONIESS...


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't like pony patting.

IMMA FIRIN' MAH LAZER!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

! *Runs away from Fishaman P*


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 9, 2011)

Fishaman P said:


> I don't like pony patting.
> 
> IMMA FIRIN' MAH LAZER!


*Helps.

Meteor Impact!!
HAHAHAHAHHAAH!!!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Looks at the sky* OH WHAT KIND OF ILLOGICAL BS IS THIS I DON'T EVEN-


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 10, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


>


*Throws giant prinny, blocking the whole beam.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 10, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > -snip-
> ...


*Pulls Prinny out of the way*


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 10, 2011)

*hugs pre "death" godot*


----------



## machomuu (Oct 10, 2011)

Coughs and says "Give...give me one last cup of coffee"...


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 10, 2011)

is decaf OK?


----------



## machomuu (Oct 10, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> is decaf OK?


Nah, I'm in a low fat high caffeinated mood.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 10, 2011)

machomuu said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > is decaf OK?
> ...



well your out of luck all I have is tea.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 10, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > BrightNeko said:
> ...


*Patches up wound and slaps tea out of Neko's hand*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

*drinks coffee*
*spits coffee*
I say, one in my social ecconomic bracket should rather enjoy the fine palate only accessible through what one may most certainly refer to as: Tea

*sips green tea*
I say, this is simply smashing


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 10, 2011)

@[email protected] its good for the leaves~


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

I say, is it me or do I happenstance to be repeating a most, stereotypical phrase, at the forefront of my sentence for the sole purpose of fulfilling the duties required of one in possession of glass, which, in atypical fashion, is molded into what might be described as a most curvaceous ornament, that I have most certainly positioned within the precursory chambers of my right eye?


----------



## machomuu (Oct 10, 2011)

Banned.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ69BOGIjfo&feature=related


----------



## Narayan (Oct 10, 2011)

ahh...so much happened while i was away.

why only BrightNeko get to ride FI? D:

*waits for a pony*


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 10, 2011)

*wields dark blade ,kills ponys and shows narayan*
>


----------



## Costello (Oct 10, 2011)

test


----------



## Fluto (Oct 10, 2011)

HaHa I'm Dark Link 
runs from Costello


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 10, 2011)

1234turtles said:


> *wields dark blade ,kills ponys and shows narayan*
> >


please don't kill me! pleaaaaaase? *puppy-dog stare*



Spoiler



@Costello: I'm assuming you tested if EOF posts came up under the posts tab?


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 10, 2011)

Costello said:


> test


OMG A LION!!!


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 10, 2011)

Narayan said:


> ahh...so much happened while i was away.
> 
> why only BrightNeko get to ride FI? D:
> 
> *waits for a pony*


*Tries to ride the cow.


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 10, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > ahh...so much happened while i was away.
> ...


*wields dark blade and kills cow ,shows it to king vamp*


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 10, 2011)

1234turtles said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Narayan said:
> ...


meh...

*Kills Bass


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 10, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


im navi i can only be deleted, dont click delete button its my only weakness .


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 10, 2011)

1234turtles said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > 1234turtles said:
> ...


*Kills Bass by deletion.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Oct 10, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


*Calls in ccleanerman.exe to clean up the mess, just in case*


----------



## Narayan (Oct 10, 2011)

guys, you can't kill me. read the rules.

now where's that pony...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

*innocently strolls into thread*

*runs away from thread*


----------



## Narayan (Oct 10, 2011)

hey wait!!!


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 10, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> *innocently strolls into thread*
> 
> *runs away from thread*


Come back


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

LOGIC IS NOT FOUND HERE ONLY RANDOMNESS AND STUPIDITY!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Logic tastes funny in cupcakes


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

I CAN'T EAT CUPCAKES, I HAVE NO TASTEBUDS!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 10, 2011)

I CAN'T EAT HUMAN FOODS EVEN THOUGH IM A SUPERPOKEMON 
Level 150 Jelliror, can't be caught


----------



## Wiip™ (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm 2 people in 1!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

I SHALL CATCH LVL150 JELLIROR. FINALLY I HAVE A MISSION!!! *chases after the superPOKEYMAN!* I HAVE STORED OVER 100 MASTERBALLS FOR THIS OCCASION!!


----------



## Lucifer666 (Oct 10, 2011)

Lucifer666 appears as Swiper, who tries to take your masterballs.
So what does Canonbeat234 have to say to the retarded swiping fox with a bandana?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

TARGET NEEDS TO BE DESTROYED!! *Unleashes his arsenal of weaponry from underneath his armor* SEIZE OF YOUR WICKED WAYS!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry bro i am busy being anonymous and invisible.

YOU SEE NOTHING


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Wait, what?





What is this...I don't even...


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 10, 2011)

*sitting alone eating mapo doufu  )
...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

I CAN'T EAT ANYTHING!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 10, 2011)

1 chocolate parfait please!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 10, 2011)

Time to go shopping u.u hopefully no one tried to rob the kecleons u.u


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

*robs kecleons, then heads for the stairs*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

*stares blankly into space*


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 10, 2011)

*watches the kecleons almost kill *Hydreigon* *._. baka


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

*walks through the walls*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

*Offers hydreigon some cupcakes*

They'll make you feel better~


----------



## Snailface (Oct 10, 2011)

Gahhh! I've been cursed! Transformed into a snail and then transformed into 3DS sticker --- double curses!

The EOF has been banished from New Posts! Triple curses!

This has been a bad day.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

*sniff*
Wait...

*sniff*
Smells...fishy... ಠ_ಠ


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 10, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> *Offers hydreigon some cupcakes*
> 
> They'll make you feel better~


*Get saved giant Prinny to destroy the rest of the cupcakes.

Those cupcakes are evil!!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Silly filly  it should smell like ponies~






KingVamp said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > *Offers hydreigon some cupcakes*
> ...


I saved some~ pringer x helped~


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Silly filly  it should smell like ponies~


Smells more like fish to me... ಠ_ಠ


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Silly filly  it should smell like ponies~
> ...


Mental note: sea horse cupcakes


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 10, 2011)

needs more flower


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > FrozenIndignation said:
> ...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> needs more flower


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

PONY IS HAVING A NERVOUS HOOFDOWN, ABOUT TO UNLEASH LOGICAL RAY!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

PREPARING FOR COUNTER ATTACK.


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 10, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> PREPARING FOR COUNTER ATTACK.


friendship detected firing gospel cannon


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Looks at the other two attacks about to collide with each other* OH WHAT THE HOOF? I DON'T EVEN-


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Retaliation:


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Dodges the attack* LOGIC HAS BEEN DESTROYED IN THIS TOPIC!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> *Dodges the attack* LOGIC HAS BEEN DESTROYED IN THIS TOPIC!


This topic had logic?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes...everything is going as planned...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

YOU MONSTERS, WHAT KIND OF PONIES OR BRONIES ARE YOU?!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

We're insane. What did you expect?


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> We're insane. What did you expect?


Indeed *adjusts monocle*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

YOU DO KNOW A GOOD OL' FASHION DERAILMENT WILL GET THIS TOPIC ON TRACK RIGHT?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

*evil grin*
Yep.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> I SHALL CATCH LVL150 JELLIROR. FINALLY I HAVE A MISSION!!! *chases after the superPOKEYMAN!* I HAVE STORED OVER 100 MASTERBALLS FOR THIS OCCASION!!


The wild Jelliror used Hydroshadow Mirror Slice! (It is a three worded move, because of my superpokemon status)
YOU LOSE


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

*fires friendship cannon*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

*takes off costume to reveal original luna pony*
I say, wut?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 10, 2011)

Wait, there's another zipper!
*pulls zipper*


WTF, WHY DO I KEEP PULLING THEM!?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:


> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> > I SHALL CATCH LVL150 JELLIROR. FINALLY I HAVE A MISSION!!! *chases after the superPOKEYMAN!* I HAVE STORED OVER 100 MASTERBALLS FOR THIS OCCASION!!
> ...



O_O *Switches CAPS voicebox off for a moment* I didn't even take out a POKEYMAN, how can such logic exist like that?!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 10, 2011)

Because the zippers are a representation of your thoughts and to a certain degree, wants, that you manifest through the zippers.
The zippers themselves are an illusion that can be associated with wanting to go deeper within the unknown corners of your mind.

TL;DR I LOVE CUPCAKES!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> Because the zippers are a representation of your thoughts and to a certain degree, wants, that you manifest through the zippers.
> The zippers themselves are an illusion that can be associated with wanting to go deeper within the unknown corners of your mind.
> 
> TL;DR I LOVE CUPCAKES!!!


+1 +10 +9001 +87873164635982736529387659324765
You win. Forever. (or should I say, FOREVERRRRR...)


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 11, 2011)

NOW YOU GUYS HAVE DONE IT!!!

-pulls down zipper-

TAKE THIS!!!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 11, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> > Canonbeat234 said:
> ...


AKA, YOU AS A TRAINER LOSE! DUH!
Oh, and I took $5,000 from you


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 11, 2011)

O_O No...too bright...



ShinyJellicent12321 said:


> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> > ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> ...



*Switches CAPS voicebox on* I NEVER LOSE ESPECIALLY TO A CREATURE THAT ARE MEANT TO BE CAPTURE!!! ALSO ROBOTS DON'T NEED MONEY! *Throws a masterball at SuperPKMN*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > Because the zippers are a representation of your thoughts and to a certain degree, wants, that you manifest through the zippers.
> ...


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 11, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> O_O No...too bright...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU CAN'T CAPTURE ME!!! I AM A SUPERPOKEMON!!!!
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
Oh, btw can you give me change for a 20?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

I wonder if you can be sent to the moon...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

I wonder if the moon can be sent to the sun...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

I wonder if I can send the moon to the moon to the sun...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

I wonder if I need to go deeper...


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

WE NEED TO GO DEEPER!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 11, 2011)

ShinyJellicent12321 said:


> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> > O_O No...too bright...
> ...



*Switches CAPS voicebox off* Wait I need a superPKMN ball, where do I get one of those?


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> ShinyJellicent12321 said:
> 
> 
> > Canonbeat234 said:
> ...


Dood, they're everywhere. In fact, you just stepped on one.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

I say, why do I always get tricked into thinking I know what russian people are saying? >_>;


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Switches CAPS voicebox on* A PONY!! *Throws masterball at Frozen* YOU ARE MINE!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

*inexplicably breaks free of master ball...*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 11, 2011)

IMPOSSIBLU!!! *throws all the rest of the masterballs at Frozen* IF THAT DOESN'T WORK THEN I JUST HAVE TO FREEZE YOU!!!


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 11, 2011)

*Hits everyone with my spinning Gun del hell*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

*fires lasers at every ball thrown*


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> *fires lasers at every ball thrown*


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Gets hit by Sol's attack* ARGH!! *Chases after him* YOU'RE MINE!! *Fires freeze ray at TheSolcity* YOU KNOW BETTER THAN TO MESS WITH A ROBOT!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Stops and looks at rainbow pony* NO JUST STAY OUT OF MY WAY AND YOU SHALL LIVE! *Continues firing his freeze ray at Thesolcity*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Fires freeze ray at rainbow pony* SHUT UP!


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 11, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


>


You sun of a ******!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


i c wut u did thar


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 11, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


>


*farts*


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ
*curls nose*


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 11, 2011)

Uh... That awful. Etna! Get ride of this smell asap!!!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

*zips self inside senel costume to escape the wafting smell*


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm afraid this thread is too far gone into the depths of MLP.................goodbye


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 11, 2011)

But it is the smell of roses D:


----------



## Narayan (Oct 11, 2011)

ponis don't smell like roses


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 11, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> But it is the smell of roses D:


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh I remember you! You're the one who was sitting on my head when I was still a Hydreigon!


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 11, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> But it is the smell of roses D:


More fart!

*socks BrightNeko*


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 11, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> *Gets hit by Sol's attack* ARGH!! *Chases after him* YOU'RE MINE!! *Fires freeze ray at TheSolcity* YOU KNOW BETTER THAN TO MESS WITH A ROBOT!





Spoiler


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 11, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> *zips self inside senel costume to escape the wafting smell*


*eats costume*
I was hungry


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm inside my avatar.

Does that count?


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 11, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> Oh I remember you! You're the one who was sitting on my head when I was still a Hydreigon!


Yes


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 11, 2011)

Starts listening to this
[yt]OLNjJ8yIjNw[/yt]


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 12, 2011)

*Rolls all over the floor*
So what now?


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 12, 2011)

1000 needles!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 12, 2011)

I AM NOT A PIN CUSHION


----------



## Paarish (Oct 12, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> I AM NOT A PIN CUSHION



I'LL PROTECT YOU!!!!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 12, 2011)

paarish! you look awesome sir! would you please protect this damsel in distress?


----------



## Paarish (Oct 12, 2011)

I always protect my friends!

TOMODACHIII!!!!! (oh wait wrong character :/)


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm a guy


----------



## Narayan (Oct 12, 2011)

paary..so..manly...


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

ehehehahahaha, soon i shall add a secret~


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 12, 2011)

hmm reminds me I wasn't going to buy tales of graces but due to capcom being a dick I now have free money that was going to be used on the new dead rising >> YAY TALES OF GRACES F~

Shopping~


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 12, 2011)

now with weegee effect?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 12, 2011)

wow fi!


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 14, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:


> I'm a guy


Are you sure?


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

OMG A PUPPY!
I'LL PROTECT YOU!


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 14, 2011)

Now, Asbel: Stare forth upon my monocle!!!


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Oct 14, 2011)

Paarish said:


> OMG A PUPPY!
> I'LL PROTECT YOU!



*Sneaks up on Paarish with a drawn blade*


----------



## Paarish (Oct 14, 2011)

shadowmanwkp said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > OMG A PUPPY!
> ...


Counter attack!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAdlbT-DgDk


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Oct 14, 2011)

Paarish said:


> shadowmanwkp said:
> 
> 
> > Paarish said:
> ...



You do know that that was actually one of my henchmen?
More specifically one of these cannon fodders:






Nice lightshow though


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 14, 2011)

Waffles


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 15, 2011)

Brb going to lock my brother in a grave.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 15, 2011)

BrightNeko said:


> Waffles


Pancakes


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 15, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> BrightNeko said:
> 
> 
> > Waffles
> ...


French toast.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 15, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > BrightNeko said:
> ...


Flapjacks.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 15, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


Dango.


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 15, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Hydreigon said:
> ...


SARDINES!!!


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 15, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...


sausage heads


----------



## Odnetnin46 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hydreigon said:


> FrozenIndignation said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


MUFFINS!


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 15, 2011)

Paarish said:


> OMG A PUPPY!
> I'LL PROTECT YOU!


I will eat you!


----------



## Kwartel (Oct 15, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Paarish said:
> 
> 
> > OMG A PUPPY!
> ...


You'll be a treat to my master. I will shoot you to bits.


----------

